# Anyone else getting popup's from the forum today?



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Anyone?


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Yes, just noticed that with almost every page change my browser is blocking a pop-up. Temporarily allowed them to check what they are but it seems to just be a blank page so far. When submitting a post I got a warning that if I wanted to view the page I would need to re-send any information included, such as financial data. So be careful, we may have been hit with a virus phishing for bank details.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I Have seen one or 2 for Optical Express, but Chrome blocked them


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

If you notice when you get a popup you also don't get the banner advert at the top of the page. So it's just a setting which is wrong with the advert software making a popup rather than placing it at the top of the page.

So nothing mallicious, just annoying. I've sent Jae a PM so he can rectify it


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Only just noticed that my browser is blocking these. Popups, how 90s.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Getting them as well now


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, No pop-ups using Mozilla.
Hoggy.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Yes, Firefox is blocking them every now anda gain today.

Jae is poncing around Venezuela though, so nowt we can do about it for now...


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

I am. keep getting a blank window headed GEMM_UK


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Me to keep getting a blank window headed JEMM_UK :?

DAZ


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

My pop up blocker keeps blocking them, but i get them on every 4 - 5th page 

Paul


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

Yep keep getting a very annoying Optical Express pop up, or rather pop under :x


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Yeh im getting them too


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Let my mate use my laptop yesterday and when browsing this forum the idiot clicked on yes accept pop ups for tt forum!!!

Using Mozilla Firefox - Is there anyway to change it so I can click No ?


----------



## Bladerider (Dec 2, 2009)

Yep,

Keep getting the blocked banner flash at the top.

On a seperate note - when you reply to a thread, do you have trouble with the text in the roly box not scrolling properly if you do a lengthy reply ??

After a while I can no longer see what Im typing and it is a right pain to scroll down to see what Ive put.

J.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

T3RBO said:


> Let my mate use my laptop yesterday and when browsing this forum the idiot clicked on yes accept pop ups for tt forum!!!
> 
> Using Mozilla Firefox - Is there anyway to change it so I can click No ?


Tools
Options
Content
Against 'Block pop up windows' click on Exceptions
Find TTF in the list and click on remove

Never done it but I think that should work


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

brittan said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> > Let my mate use my laptop yesterday and when browsing this forum the idiot clicked on yes accept pop ups for tt forum!!!
> ...


Thanks Brian... seems to of worked


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

The Gem_UK pop-ups are back again :?


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

What is GEMM UK?

I dont get to see them here in Germany (ie its not happening here). Can someone click on it and tell me the FIRST URL it goes to so I can identify it (it could be one of 3 providers, Valueclick, Google or 247 Media).

Cheers

Jae


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

http://www.tbgliveserver.com/Client/lad ... 10Q1-C-127


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Thats the landing page......I need to know what the banner was pointing too....hmmm..

BR

Jae


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

http://ads.icandi.de/banman/abmw.aspx?z=1&isframe=true

www.smartadserver.com/call/pubj/106


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Thanks Cam, that gives me a little more to play with.

Cheers

Jae


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

I'm getting a Ladbrokes pop up.....addy is: http://www.tbgliveserver.com/Client/lad ... 10Q1-C-130










:?

Hev x


----------

